# PlasticWood Wood filler - TIP / TRICK



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Folks, 

Has anyone used DAP brand "plastic wood" wood filler? It comes in a little metal can with a lid similar to a paint can. I realize with all the latex based wood fillers these days this stuff might be a little obsolete...

Anyway, I kind of like this stuff. It dries very fast as it's a solvent based product and the solvent in the product is acetone. This is why the stuff dries so quick... SO I went to fill a few nail holes on some trim and when I opened the can of wood filler it was rock solid. Rather than stop what I was doing and run to the store to buy a new can, I just filled the can with acetone. A few hours later, the acetone re-absorbs into the material and makes it workable again! I poured off any excess acetone in the can and VOILA I had a brandy new can of plastic wood. I save my self a few $ on materials, lots of money in fuel and time!!!! 

One other tip... once you fill your nail hole with Plastic Wood, you always end up with a few boogers on the work piece. I just take a paper towel, soak it in acetone and gently wipe the area. It melts away like wet-sanding joint compound. You just need to be careful if you're wiping a piece of trim that already has a latex base paint on it. Acetone may eat the paint so use sparingly and lightly! 

Just thought I'd share...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I just use painters putty to fill nail holes. No sanding, no hazardous flammable chemicals, no mixing.


----------



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

joecaption said:


> I just use painters putty to fill nail holes. No sanding, no hazardous flammable chemicals, no mixing.


that works too! LOL but sometimes I prefer the plastic wood as it dries FAST plus they make a 'white' wood filler so when you're installing white trim, you don't need to put 5 coats of paint over where you put the natural color wood filler or prime it first! If you don't mind dealing with the 'natural' color, I actually prefer the Elmer's wood filler (pre-mixed) or Water Putty but I find they either take long to dry or have to be mixed up. Both 'melt' with water though! 

I actually like chemical/solvent based products much better than latex in *most* instances BUT yes the trade off is the health risks. Anything with a solvent base is used sparingly, with proper ventilation, etc.. I do enough brain killing activity on my own ha-ha-ha. Every product though does have its specific use in my shop  so there are times I use the latex stuff!!!


----------

